# 2016 Colorado Elk hunt



## Woodyjiw (Sep 3, 2016)

I spent 5 days hunting in Colorado from 8/27 to 8/31 and this was my prize. I'm extremely happy to fill the freezer for my family and it's a bonus it was a decent bull!!


----------



## AGoodSteward (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful. Great pics too. Love the way the woods look behind...now get back to work!


----------



## TonyK (Sep 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## gary courtney (Sep 5, 2016)

Woodyjiw said:


> I spent 5 days hunting in Colorado from 8/27 to 8/31 and this was my prize. I'm extremely happy to fill the freezer for my family and it's a bonus it was a decent bull!!


 are they bugling heavy ?


----------



## Woodyjiw (Sep 5, 2016)

gary courtney said:


> are they bugling heavy ?


They where squealing when I was there yes, probably getting real noisy now.


----------



## amberg (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice one, don't think he will drag as easy as a white tail. LOL


----------



## Woodyjiw (Sep 6, 2016)

amberg said:


> Nice one, don't think he will drag as easy as a white tail. LOL


No sir, just myself and the outfitter. We had to cut him in half, around the rib cage and through the spine. Still very difficult to drag!!


----------



## Woos31 (Sep 6, 2016)

Woodyjiw said:


> No sir, just myself and the outfitter. We had to cut him in half, around the rib cage and through the spine. Still very difficult to drag!!


Nice job sir, I haven't in a long time but there's nothin quite like chasing those buglin, yellow, stinkin boogers in September! Somethin everybody should do least once


----------



## amberg (Sep 6, 2016)

Woodyjiw said:


> No sir, just myself and the outfitter. We had to cut him in half, around the rib cage and through the spine. Still very difficult to drag!!



I still think you need a tractor with forks, ( Hell ) My crippled self needs them for small deers. LOL


----------



## Sagetown (Sep 7, 2016)

Woodyjiw said:


> I spent 5 days hunting in Colorado from 8/27 to 8/31 and this was my prize. I'm extremely happy to fill the freezer for my family and it's a bonus it was a decent bull!!


Nice one , Woody: Is that your 1st Elk ? ....... and with a bow toboot. That'll boost one's adrenaline.


----------



## Woodyjiw (Sep 7, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Nice one , Woody: Is that your 1st Elk ? ....... and with a bow toboot. That'll boost one's adrenaline.


Thank you sir, it's my second elk, I shot another 4x5 bull in 2001. It is certainly a rush, they are beautiful animals and I'm very lucky to get the chance to hunt them occasionally...


----------



## Woodyjiw (Sep 7, 2016)

amberg said:


> I still think you need a tractor with forks, ( Hell ) My crippled self needs them for small deers. LOL


Any piece of equipment would have been nice. But in certain areas of the mountain it's not an option. We were able to get the quad a couple hundred yards closer than the two track but still a good drag....




That's what he looked like after we got him back to camp..


----------

